# PASADENA SPORTFISHING 23th ANNUAL FLEA MARKET/SHOW



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

MOVED BACK TO *** EARLEIGH HEIGHTS FIRE HALL
161 RITCHIE HWY. (RT#2) SEVERNA PARK, MD. 21146

SATURDAY & SUNDAY FEBRUARY 14th, 15th, 2015
8:00 am to 2:00 pm BOTH DAYS

http://www.pasadenasportfishing.com/EVENTS.html


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking forward to it.. Have booth inside with Capt Dave.. Pit beef and oysters for lunch.. yummy.

Capt Mike


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes i have it marked on my calender. Hope to get some deals and stock up a little bit.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Always a good event - more like the best around. Hope to make it for those Pit Beef Sandwiches, Oysters on the half Shell & Cold Beer - yes sir the breakfast of champions. :beer:


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Giggity


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad they moved back to Earligh Heights 1/2 mile from home!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> Glad they moved back to Earligh Heights 1/2 mile from home!


Sweet - After party at Surfnsam's.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I should make it sunday morning


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

You bring the beer and I'll drink it;-)


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Sweet - After party at Surfnsam's.


I can bring a bottle.....


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I will have fishing rods at 1 dollar a foot in my booth. Stop by and say howdy. 
Since it is on Valentines Day remember to bring home a couple of pit beef sammy's for your Valentine. 

Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

What kind of rods capt? Heavy or light stuff?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Crappie rods.. these are South Bend and they are well made. Joints are reinforced and has a cap keeper. So not so crappie after all. 

See what I did there?

Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Haha. Very clever capt


----------



## Milt1963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Stop by the Oysters and say hi. I often feel tucked away from the fishing stuff and would like to get the opportunity to chat with a few members of this forum. Hopefully we'll have a show without snow this year. See ya at the Oyster table. Support the wife this Valentines day and have few oysters for her benefit.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> You bring the beer and I'll drink it;-)


Done. Let me know where and when. I'll bring a cooler and some moonshine.


----------



## andyviolet (Nov 5, 2014)

You going to be there sunday


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Come on saturday!!!! Im going reel shopping....line shopping...pit beef here i come!!!


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll be there working the show, think I'm stationed outside.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

irrompible said:


> I'll be there working the show, think I'm stationed outside.


For your sake I hope it's warmer than some of the past shows.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

catman said:


> For your sake I hope it's warmer than some of the past shows.


This weekend is supposed to be the coldest of the year...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> This weekend is supposed to be the coldest of the year...


OMG!!! That's right. Sunday has a low of 9* and a high in the mid teens and the oysters & pit beef are outside..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Too cold for me to be there.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

cmon you guys lol!! thats why the good lord made long johns, coats, and libations! im going early cuz as cupid i have to please the lovely wife as well.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> cmon you guys lol!! thats why the good lord made long johns, coats, and libations! im going early cuz as cupid i have to please the lovely wife as well.


These old boned don't play very well with the cold. They like it 50 degrees and above. Anyway I hope your reel shopping is a success. BTW make sure you buy some flowers for your lovely wife.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Shoot the oysters will stay cold without ice and so will the beer! The guys doing the pit beef will welcome the cold standing in front of a huge grill. Yall men or mice?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

catman said:


> These old boned don't play very well with the cold. They like it 50 degrees and above. Anyway I hope your reel shopping is a success. BTW make sure you buy some flowers for your lovely wife.


im looking for a reel to put on my rain shadow.....leaning towards penn i think. 
choc covered strawberries ordered, roses ordered, case of crab legs and her favorite beverages.
exactly why im going early.....ive got a lot to do saturday lol.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

which p&s members will have booths ? selling what?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Not a bad day out there. I got some very nice deals today. The pit beef was delicious. My son and I killed it.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

was out there also !!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey "Q" did you score any reels?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Just come back from there. Managed to buy a few bits. Wanted to buy more but....
Met Captain Mike and Dave.
Picked up a signed copy of Mr. Kimbro's latest book. Talked to a few people that reconized me as well. Great artist on hand selling some of their work. I look forward to getting more prints for my office.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I managed to pick up a baitcaster rod and reel combo for $10
bps IM8 graphite rod and beat-up Quantum Energy 600pt from 2003 

a older shimano symetre from 2 generations ago for $2- it was jammed/frozed but I manage to restore it to working condition
2 cotton cordell pencil poppers for $5

do i need any of the above? no, it was nice to buy new toys for myself.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

My plan was to go today but i got called into work midnight til noon and after that i needed sleep. Glad y'all got some good deals


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Rat killer deals this weekend... so many it was too easy. 

Spent 50 bucks and got 4 reels worth 60 bucks each and two rods worth 200.00. 

Wow.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Thats what i was hoping to find capt. I really wanted to stock up on trolling and catfishing sinkers


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Catman I picked up a new okuma Trio BF 55 . I did some reading and it has good reviews. We will see if it doesn't work out my son will love to get his hands on it. I couldn't resist it for the price.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

QUOTE=QBALL;855174]Catman I picked up a new okuma Trio BF 55 . I did some reading and it has good reviews. We will see if it doesn't work out my son will love to get his hands on it. I couldn't resist it for the price.[/QUOTE]


I saw that, they had 1 I believe for $89 at the show outside......about froze my balls off. :redface: 

I love mine. Got on Amazon for $85. Smooth as silk w/ 10 bearings. Used for 1 season. Great baitrunner. Spooled w/ 30#power pro SS on a 9' Penn Torque Surf. Love that outfit.
Looks high tech too! Just hope it lasts at that price. The jury's out on Okuma. I'm typically a Shimano guy.

Good luck with yours Q.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> QUOTE=QBALL;855174]Catman I picked up a new okuma Trio BF 55 . I did some reading and it has good reviews. We will see if it doesn't work out my son will love to get his hands on it. I couldn't resist it for the price.



I saw that, they had 1 I believe for $89 at the show outside......about froze my balls off. :redface: 

I love mine. Got on Amazon for $85. Smooth as silk w/ 10 bearings. Used for 1 season. Great baitrunner. Spooled w/ 30#power pro SS on a 9' Penn Torque Surf. Love that outfit.
Looks high tech too! Just hope it lasts at that price. The jury's out on Okuma. I'm typically a Shimano guy.

Good luck with yours Q. [/QUOTE]
YEP! THATS EXACTLY THE ONE I GOT FROM MR TYLER FROM TYLERS TACKLE & BAIT DOWN IN CHESAPEAKE BEACH . I LOVE TALKING TO HIM. HE KNOWS HIS STUFF AND HE ALSO TAKES THE TIME TO MATCH YOUR NEEDS WITH THE EQUIPMENT AND NOT JUST SELL YOU SOMETHING. NOT ONLY THAT HE IS A PLEASURE TO TALK TO. I WAS LEANING TOWARD PENN BUT I COULDNT PASS THAT UP. I CANT WAIT TO GET HER SPOOLED UP AND PRACTICE CASTING WITH IT. I DEFINITELY NOTICED THE SMOOTHNESS. I HAVENT DECIDED IF IM GOING WITH 30# OR 50# SPIDERWIRE. I HAVE A SHIMANO 6500B THAT I GOT FOR CHRISTMAS TO MYSELF THAT I HAVENT USED YET EITHER. THEREFORE YOU KNOW IM EXCITED ABOUT THIS YEAR. NEW EQUIPMENT MEANS LOTS OF TRYING OUT IN DIFFERENT SCENARIOS/ TARGET FISH.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Picked up an Abu Garcia 6501 tc for 40 bucks. Nice price for a lefty and looks brand new.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Just come back from there. Managed to buy a few bits. Wanted to buy more but....
> Met Captain Mike and Dave.
> Picked up a signed copy of Mr. Kimbro's latest book. Talked to a few people that reconized me as well. Great artist on hand selling some of their work. I look forward to getting more prints for my office.


Dude! How big is that Carp? Holy crap! What'd gettem on? Where? What a monster! That's not a Redfish is it....hard to tell.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Only thing I found was some braid friendly sinker slides and clips.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Dude! How big is that Carp? Holy crap! What'd gettem on? Where? What a monster! That's not a Redfish is it....hard to tell.


Patapsco Redfish maybe lol.
Think it was around 32-33 lbs.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Dude! How big is that Carp? Holy crap! What'd gettem on? Where? What a monster! That's not a Redfish is it....hard to tell.


Oh and it was caught at Haines Point in DC. Don't recall the bait but something that Carp like


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Nooooo I missed the event, when is the next one of these?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Next year.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

gpwf20c said:


> Nooooo I missed the event, when is the next one of these?


Tri State marine this Saturday


----------

